# 90G Low tech jungle



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

This is the aquarium I use to house my breeding groups of Meteor minnows, and Galaxy guppies. There's nothing high tech about it, no fertilization or Co2, just 2 Ho T5 lights, and 2 powerglo T8. I kind of just added a mix bag of plants together and let nature take its course, seeing which plants would proliferate and establish, keeping in mind that other plants would cease to exist altogether.

At one point Torta Val was the dominant background plant, but as you can see the Rotala rotundafolia, cleary has taken over. In the foreground which at one point was full of Bacopa monnieri, and Hemianthus micranthemoides, is now being doiminated by Various crypts...

This goes to show that without the human process of designing an planted tank with an aesthetic design or idea in mind, nature just finds it's own harmony or homeostasis, and the strongest survive.










http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------



## Magnum (Apr 6, 2013)

*Lovely Tank!*

I really love that natural look! Great job. Tell me, what substrate are you using?


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

Plain and simple Flourite substrate... I find it's still one of the best for growing plants and harboring a good root system...


----------



## Magnum (Apr 6, 2013)

John_C said:


> Plain and simple Flourite substrate... I find it's still one of the best for growing plants and harboring a good root system...


Thanks, clearly it works well.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Fantastic!!!!!!


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Tank looks great. I like the way you've kept it simple and allowed the plants to determine what will grow well. Just curious how long has the tank been set up and did you use fertilizer tabs? Or do you just rely on fish waste and decomposing plants for nutrients?

For many of us, the plants dictate the evolution of our tanks. Whether we are just using tap water and dechlorinator or trying with often limited success to mimic nature by adding more CO2 and nutrients to the mix, many of us don't have the skills to grow whatever we want wherever we want. I certainly don't and so I listen to my tank through observation to try to determine what will grow well within my tank's parameters.

I look forward to future pictures of your 90g low tech jungle.

Greg


----------

